# Anlagen mit Schutzkleinspannung und Funktionskleinspannung ?



## MRT (10 August 2005)

Hallo!

Muss in sehr nassen Bereichen wie z. b.: bei Waschanlagen u.s.w., müssen da die Schaltanlagen mit 24V sein oder geht das auch mit 230V. Oder muss überhaupt Schutzkleinspannung und Funktionskleinspannung verwendet werden.

mfg andi


----------



## MSP (10 August 2005)

Hi,

also ich würde sagen Du kannst da alles wie gewohnt nurzen, so lange Du die Klemm-/Schaltkästen mit einer entsprechenden IP-Schutzklasse versiehst und auch sonst alle Endgeräte die im nassen Bereich montiert werden den Anforderungen entsprechen.
Im Kasten/Schrank kannst Du dann ganz normal mit den Spannungen wie im trockenen Arbeiten...

Die Spannung wird Dir dabei wohl von den zu benutzenden Endgeräten im nassen vorgegeben...

Oder wie sehen das andere?

Michael


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 August 2005)

Hallo,
Schutzkleinspannung ist immer besser (müssen aber auch die richtigen sein), den Rest sehe ich auch so, für Waschstaßen ab IP65 aufwärts je nach Einsatzfall.


----------



## MRT (10 August 2005)

Hallo!

Das mit der Schutzklasse (IP) und der Nennspannung der Geräte, ist klar. Ich habe bisher bei 90% der Waschanlagen nur 24V Anlagen gesehen, deswgen diese Frage. Sicherheitstechnisch bleibt es wahrscheinlich auch gleich ob 24V oder 230V.

mfg andi


----------



## MRT (10 August 2005)

Hallo!

@lorenz2512
Du meinst wahrscheinlich:
Sicherheitstrafos, Generatoren für Kleinspannung weil normale Trafos dürfen ja nicht verwendet werden. Und was ist mit Trenntrafos, wahrscheinlich zu teuer oder?

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 August 2005)

Hallo,
genauso ist es.


----------

